# IPTV - network stream(SAT)



## punktt (May 4, 2012)

Hello. I have made my FreeBSD machine into a router. To do so I used these tutorials: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-natd.html and http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html. Firewall is wide open for now. The problem is that the IPTV doesn't work. What should I do to make it work (It uses SAT, via VLC)?

I want to access: 
	
	



```
udp://@239.250.250.8:1234
```

How to make my router to do so?


----------

